# 1 hp trolling motor



## tadpole86 (Feb 25, 2011)

Any idea on how many lbs of thrust a 1hp trolling motor would be equal to?


----------



## Decatur (Feb 25, 2011)

Thrust and horsepower are completely different kinds of measure. There are a couple different formulas to "kind of" figure it, but they are beyond me! It seems like once I heard 1hp=105# thrust. Don't know if it's right or not?


----------



## tadpole86 (Feb 25, 2011)

I know they are different, I was just hoping that maybe someone has used both a hp type and a thrust type and could weigh in on how they thought they compared. I guess the real question is would a 1hp trolling motor trolling push my 14 ft aluminum at the proper trolling speed. It will not be my primary, unless its a small electric only lake, as I have a 7.5 hp.


----------



## Butthead (Feb 26, 2011)

If it's one of those older trolling motors, like the Sear Die Hard ones, than its probably equivalent to about a 28lb thrust motor. I would definitely try and find something bigger because when the wind kicks up your not going to be going anywhere with a motor that small.


----------



## tadpole86 (Feb 26, 2011)

I appreciate the response. I definitely am going 35# at the minimum, preferably something in the 40-50 range.


----------



## Butthead (Feb 26, 2011)

tadpole86 said:


> I appreciate the response. I definitely am going 35# at the minimum, preferably something in the 40-50 range.



40-50lb motor would be great.
I used a 32lb Minn Kota Endura pro on my 1436 when I first got my boat and that was useless when it was windy.


----------



## bajacoop (Mar 4, 2011)

we have an older sears 1 hp trolling motor and at full battery it is suppose to be 28 lbs of thrust. We had it on a 16 foot v-bottom and if the wind picked up you were gonna go wherever the wind took you.


----------

